# Pokemon Comic Strips (PG13?)



## easpa (May 11, 2011)

Like these ones.



Spoiler









































Anyone else have comics like these?


----------



## Yokie (May 11, 2011)

I want to.

These are awesome.


----------



## Fillfall (May 11, 2011)

Why Pikachu? Couldn't it be a Stunfisk or something?


----------



## [Nook] (May 11, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Why Pikachu? Couldn't it be a Stunfisk or something?


 
Go. To. That one place that you go when Hitomoshi sucks your soul.

Why Pikachu? Couldn't it be Fillfall or something?


----------



## Niya (May 11, 2011)

These made me laugh...I like the one where the guy is in the tree.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2011)

The last one made me Lol.

So true of all the ****ing ''best friends'' in the Pok?mon games.

Still, surprised noone picked up on the clay incident. THAT was ******** ****:

YOU JUST SPENT YOUR tIME CATCHING TEAM PLASMA. 




.... Lemme just release them...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> The last one made me Lol.
> 
> So true of all the ****ing ''best friends'' in the Pok?mon games.
> 
> ...


 
Weakling gym leader. That part pissed me off. >:L I mean for pete's sake, he could of summoned all those worthless gym trainers of his to battle the weaklings.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Weakling gym leader. That part pissed me off. >:L I mean for pete's sake, he could of summoned all those worthless gym trainers of his to battle the weaklings.


 
Or even ASK YOU AND YOUR FRIEND FOR HELP /derp.

Jeez. It was ********, especially since he should be able to pummel Team Plasma..
BEING A GODDAMN MILLIONAIRE GYM LEADER


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

I lol'd, loved the last one and the pidove one.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Go. To. That one place that you go when Hitomoshi sucks your soul.
> 
> Why Pikachu? Couldn't it be Fillfall or something?


 umad


----------



## easpa (May 13, 2011)

Spoiler









































C'mon, I'm sure you guys have come across a few good comic strips, too!


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 13, 2011)

Wow, i like the proffesor oak one


----------



## OmegaMan (May 13, 2011)

I lol'd at slutty ass trucker.


----------



## Yokie (May 16, 2011)

Haha, blacked out.


----------

